# Coleman Camping Coffeemaker



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

I am looking for alternatives to the ole electric coffee maker and found one of these at Sports Authority for $30.00. Was wondering if anyone has used one with their OB before and how well did it work?

Coffee Maker Specs

Thanks

Lance


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I had one when we were tent camping and it worked great never had a problem with it
But once we bought the TT I went with an electric one then
SIL still uses it

Hatcityhosehauler has one as well

Don


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Many here use the Coleman. I bought one and the instructions stated that they were for Coleman stoves only. I called Coleman and was told that the BTU's in a TT are way too high for these and could melt the base. Others here swear by them...I took mine back. It's your call...

I just purchased a Starbucks Barista Aroma 8 cup stainless with a stainless coffee carafe. I wanted something unbreakable and this is perfect. They are on clearance for $99.00 right now. Built in water filter and the best part is....the gold tone coffee filter has the amounts already marked on it for your ground coffee...You don't need a measuring spoon









Dawn


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Don't have one, but there was a thread about them. Be sure to keep it on a burner away from the wall. Others use them on their outside camp stove with no problem......very similar to a Coleman, and they enjoy getting up first and putting on the coffee outside, and enjoying the morning.
Darlene action


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

We've had ours for about 4 years now and it works well. I do remember a thread a few months ago where someone had trouble with the coffeemaker radiating heat onto the wall at the side of the stovetop. With the 21RS you shouldn't have that problem since there are no walls to the sides of the stovetop. Basically it works great for coffee when dry camping and power is not available. We use ours even when we have hookups because we don't want to have to bring along another coffeemaker.


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

The plan for is to use on the outside camp stove. Thanks for the imput so far.

Lance


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

usmc03 said:


> The plan for is to use on the outside camp stove. Thanks for the imput so far.
> 
> Lance


That's how we used it with our Coleman Popup and it worked well. The only thing I had to do was remove the grate around the burner to get the coffee maker to sit level. I've never tried it with the Outback outside stove but it should work fine. If you would like I can try it out and see if it fits.


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

MJRey said:


> The plan for is to use on the outside camp stove. Thanks for the imput so far.
> 
> Lance


That's how we used it with our Coleman Popup and it worked well. The only thing I had to do was remove the grate around the burner to get the coffee maker to sit level. I've never tried it with the Outback outside stove but it should work fine. If you would like I can try it out and see if it fits.
[/quote]

If you get around to that would be great.







I was going to after I get off work here and get it but can wait until tomorrow or I may just get it and if it doesn't fit, I can take it back.

Thanks
Lance


----------



## Astronut (Feb 20, 2006)

usmc03 said:


> The plan for is to use on the outside camp stove. Thanks for the imput so far.
> 
> Lance


That's how we used it with our Coleman Popup and it worked well. The only thing I had to do was remove the grate around the burner to get the coffee maker to sit level. I've never tried it with the Outback outside stove but it should work fine. If you would like I can try it out and see if it fits.
[/quote]

If you get around to that would be great.







I was going to after I get off work here and get it but can wait until tomorrow or I may just get it and if it doesn't fit, I can take it back.

Thanks
Lance
[/quote]

Fits great on my outside stove on the 21RS. Just take the burner grate off of the large oval shaped burner and it straddles the burner fine. SOOOOO much easier clean up than a perculator pot.

Dave


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

Can't beat this one

Click here

Gives you the best of both worlds.

Nothing cooks coffee like a percolator.

Got mine at Wal-Mart for about $23 or $26. Can't remember which it was.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

[quote name='bill_pfaff' date='Aug 6 2006, 05:14 PM' post='140598']

Nothing cooks coffee like a percolator.


> Ouch! Bill
> 
> At Starbucks, we don't "cook" coffee...It is "brewed" LOL!


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

bill_pfaff said:


> Can't beat this one
> 
> Click here
> 
> ...


Totally agree, Percolator all the way while dry camping, but if not a regular old drip from Wally World works fine for us. Our percolator is at least 20 years old and brewing strong









Bill.


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

Cool thanks for all the help.







I am going to head out as soon as the boy gets up from his nap.

Lance


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Lance, hope your boy takes long naps. I'll try attaching a link to a thread I started in April regarding this coffee maker. It works well but my use is now restricted to the outside cook center.

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...9&hl=coffee


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

campmg said:


> Lance, hope your boy takes long naps. I'll try attaching a link to a thread I started in April regarding this coffee maker. It works well but my use is now restricted to the outside cook center.
> 
> http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...9&hl=coffee


Thanks for the reminder campmg...I totally forgot about the whole fire hazard aspect while using it inside. I think I'll stick to my electric coffee maker and my french press


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

When me and first hubby got married, we got 2 or 3 beautiful stainless steel perculators. I think he ended up with it in the divorce. It sure made some of the best coffee in the world, though! It was certainly worth that extra wait! YUM!
Darlene action


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Why not make GREAT coffee with one of these. It will require power, however.
They are single serve coffee makers. I prefer the one on the right. Coffee is preloaded into the little cups in the bowl. You just put one in...hit the button and you are drinking a really fresh, high quality cup of joe in 30 seconds.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

skippershe said:


> Thanks for the reminder campmg...I totally forgot about the whole fire hazard aspect while using it inside. I think I'll stick to my electric coffee maker and my french press


Kind of makes you start questioning who your neighbors are at the 2007 Western Region Rally?









Just keep your fire extinguisher ready for me.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I use my Coleman stove top drip coffee maker every morning. Mostly on the inside stove but also on the outside one. On the inside stove I use the front burner with the coffee maker turned side ways. I also lift off the stove top grill so the coffee maker sits closer to the burner. I set it on 7 and have a nice pot of coffee in about 12 minutes. It also helps break the chill in the camper in the morning.

As for a fire hazard, using the back burner near the side wall (not all trailers have the side wall issue) with a wide base pan of any kind is a fire hazard. The Coleman coffee maker is not a hazard when used with the correct clearance.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

campmg said:


> Thanks for the reminder campmg...I totally forgot about the whole fire hazard aspect while using it inside. I think I'll stick to my electric coffee maker and my french press


Kind of makes you start questioning who your neighbors are at the 2007 Western Region Rally?









Just keep your fire extinguisher ready for me.
[/quote]
are you going to roast marshmallows with a rake?


----------



## korth (Jul 31, 2006)

bill_pfaff said:


> Can't beat this one
> 
> Click here
> 
> ...


That's the same one we use. I buy the coffee singles by Maxwell house and put those in instead of ground coffee, no mess!!! Makes great coffee. 4-5 singles per pot!


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

Well I went a got the coffee and will be giving it a try tomorrow. We are heading out in a few hours for a couple of days.

Lance


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

NDJollyMon said:


> Why not make GREAT coffee with one of these. It will require power, however.
> They are single serve coffee makers. I prefer the one on the right. Coffee is preloaded into the little cups in the bowl. You just put one in...hit the button and you are drinking a really fresh, high quality cup of joe in 30 seconds.


Nice Jolly









Don


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Jolly said it best --- he's a slave to the bean.

That's a good man.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

We have that exact model and it works GREAT
















We don't camp where there is power, so we needed another option. We remove the grill over the stove and then this fits great. Fresh coffee in about 5 mins....yea!!!


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Who in the heck needs coffee in the morning while camping? I always prefer a fresh Bloody Mary.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

We have one. I like it, It does a good job. It is easier to plug in the electric coffee maker but as of late we have been at a CG that lost power so having one around is a nice thing! Especially if you like coffee like I do!


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Mgonzo2u said:


> Who in the heck needs coffee in the morning while camping? I always prefer a fresh Bloody Mary.


With that attitude, I hope you'll be joining us at the 2007 Western Region Rally (in southern Utah).


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

What I do while camping is boil water and pour it into a cup with a coffee bag (like a tea bag).
I know this is probably sacrilegious for those of you who are coffee connoisseurs.

I think the coffee tastes just fine.









Since my DW is a tea drinker, we kill two birds with one stone, and don't have to haul a coffee maker with us.

I don't really crave wonderful coffee in the morning...I crave CAFFINE!









Dan


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

I like to have mine all set up and the timer on... It is all
ready as soon as my eyes open in the morning!!!








Maxwell House Rich French Roast!!! with flavored creamer!!!


















MaeJae


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

MaeJae said:


> I like to have mine all set up and the timer on... It is all
> ready as soon as my eyes open in the morning!!!
> 
> 
> ...


How dare you use that build in BAR to hold your coffee maker (and toaster too).


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Well that it what it looks like 'til about 11:30a.m. then the coffee and toaster are well...taost!








After noon it is what ever you'd like it to be...






























And just before I turn in at night... or... well... when we go to bed... It turns into a coffee station again!

MaeJae sunny


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

MaeJae said:


> Well that it what it looks like 'til about 11:30a.m. then the coffee and toaster are well...taost!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well...then I guess I can let it slide this time.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

MaeJae said:


> And just before I turn in at night... or... well... when we go to bed... It turns into a coffee station again!
> 
> MaeJae sunny


Then all you need to go with it is some donuts









Don


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

MaeJae said:


> I like to have mine all set up and the timer on... It is all
> ready as soon as my eyes open in the morning!!!
> 
> 
> ...


You had me until the flavored creamer part.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Well... I like a little coffee with my creamer...







... LOL
DH, likes a little creamer with his coffee...








It all adds up to one pot of coffee 
MaeJae


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

skippershe said:


> I just purchased a Starbucks Barista Aroma 8 cup stainless with a stainless coffee carafe. I wanted something unbreakable and this is perfect. They are on clearance for $99.00 right now.
> Dawn


Where'd you see it for $99. I see it for $119 on their website.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

j1mfrog said:


> I just purchased a Starbucks Barista Aroma 8 cup stainless with a stainless coffee carafe. I wanted something unbreakable and this is perfect. They are on clearance for $99.00 right now.
> Dawn


Where'd you see it for $99. I see it for $119 on their website.








[/quote]
They are on clearance in the stores...get one before they're gone because I believe they're discontinued. Call a store near you and ask if they have them in stock.

Dawn


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

Just wanted to post an update on the coffee maker. I am happy to say that it worked perfectly on the outside stove station. Was a bit of a tight fit but works well on the small burner with grate taken off.

Sure is nice to have fresh coffee in the morning.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

usmc03 said:


> Just wanted to post an update on the coffee maker. I am happy to say that it worked perfectly on the outside stove station. Was a bit of a tight fit but works well on the small burner with grate taken off.
> 
> Sure is nice to have fresh coffee in the morning.


Glad it worked well. Mine is restricted to outside use now and makes a good cup of coffee.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

usmc03 said:


> Just wanted to post an update on the coffee maker. I am happy to say that it worked perfectly on the outside stove station. Was a bit of a tight fit but works well on the small burner with grate taken off.
> 
> Sure is nice to have fresh coffee in the morning.


Tastes just a bit better if you can get your DW to get up first and make the coffee...


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

I found percolator coffee filters! Now I can use fine ground coffee







melitta.com


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

MaeJae said:


> I like to have mine all set up and the timer on... It is all
> ready as soon as my eyes open in the morning!!!
> 
> 
> ...


I totally agree w/the timer!!! I see your coffee maker on the slide-out cuaaing board, but WHAT do you have the toaster sitting on







???A new mod or something??? Please share...Thanks P.J.


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

pjb2cool said:


> I like to have mine all set up and the timer on... It is all
> ready as soon as my eyes open in the morning!!!
> 
> 
> ...


I totally agree w/the timer!!! I see your coffee maker on the slide-out cuaaing board, but WHAT do you have the toaster sitting on







???A new mod or something??? Please share...Thanks P.J.
[/quote]

I could be wrong but the toaster is sitting on what looks like the "old style cutting board" Our '05 came with that instead of the newer nice plastic style one.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I agree. Looks like the old and new cutting board. Double shelf, I do like the idea.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

FYI - I saw a few of the Coleman stovetop coffee makers at my local Target on clearance. If you're thinking about one you might be able to get a good deal there.


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

My board warped and is, at this time, useless.

Has anyone found a replacement or done something to get the old one back to a state of usefulness?


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

Guess I should clarify,

I'm talking about the board under the outside stove.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Bill, the new 'boards' ones are no longer wood, they are a type of plastic. Try warranting it or just order the new style. And then you will have 2 shelves also


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

Good stuff tdvffjohn!

I was going to try to make a new one but that was getting sticky.

Glad to hear the new ones are plastic. I'll see if my dealer can order it. I'm sure it will be a fortune but it does have functional value and I can sure use additional functional value as I do all the cooking outside..

Thanks much. 
Bill


----------



## tripphammer (Oct 3, 2006)

After seeing several accidents generated by the drip version, including one of my own, I cannot say anything good about the Coleman Camping Coffeemaker. I know that a local sportings good store no longer will stock them or order them for their customers. The just don't want to have it on their conscience when it goes bad. It's not if it happens, simply when it happens. I now own two stainless steel coffee pots, a 12-cup and a 28-cup (OK, so during hunting season we go throught a LOT of coffee. Here's a couple of great sources for them.

Cabelas

and

the better Coleman

Be Safe

Tripp


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

Got the Coleman and love it. Nothing like a "brew"


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

bill_pfaff said:


> My board warped and is, at this time, useless.
> 
> Has anyone found a replacement or done something to get the old one back to a state of usefulness?


Ours got swollen and stuck so we managed to get it out and store it inside the TT when not in use. It seemed to dry out and shrink back to a usable size. I see a plastic one in our future.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

pjb2cool said:


> I like to have mine all set up and the timer on... It is all
> ready as soon as my eyes open in the morning!!!
> 
> 
> ...


I totally agree w/the timer!!! I see your coffee maker on the slide-out cuaaing board, but WHAT do you have the toaster sitting on







???A new mod or something??? Please share...Thanks P.J.
[/quote]
There are 2 "cutting boards" there. The original one that came with our camper is 
made of wood (under toaster, right side) The other one plastic(HDPE) my DH made for me
at work. I had heard that the newer than our camper came with that so I 
asked DH and he made it.
It is cut to the same size as the original wood one. I store them both in the bedroom 
on the floor at the foot of the queen bed, under the 'overhang'. Easy to access...
I just reach in the front door and grab them. I didn't like storing the wood one
in the 'cook center' because of mold. 
They can also be used as a trivet on the table.

MaeJae


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm with happycamper. I also see a new one in the works.

Where did you get the plastic to make the new board? I've been looking but can't find anything that long. I thought that if I could find something I could cut it down to size.

I also heard that the newer campers have plastic ones and was going to go to the dealer to see if I could order one but haven't had the chance.

Maybe you could start making them and selling them here on the forum. I bet you could move more than a few.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

TrippHammer said:


> After seeing several accidents generated by the drip version, including one of my own, I cannot say anything good about the Coleman Camping Coffeemaker. I know that a local sportings good store no longer will stock them or order them for their customers. The just don't want to have it on their conscience when it goes bad. It's not if it happens, simply when it happens. I now own two stainless steel coffee pots, a 12-cup and a 28-cup (OK, so during hunting season we go throught a LOT of coffee. Here's a couple of great sources for them.
> 
> Cabelas
> 
> ...


You will have to give details on all the accidents you have seen. I have used mine for years without incident. There are NO accidents that can be classed as "Not if but when". There could be operator error that could be classed that way. No matter what type of coffee pot you use you can have an accident or operator incident.

So you can't write off this coffee maker because you had an incident and I would really like to know of a sporting good store that would not carry a Coleman product that has never been recalled.


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

The "problem" with Coleman coffee makers is that the handle has to be almost exactly centered or it won't drip. The chamber where the coffee goes fills up and spills over. It is a mess to clean up. As long as you keep the handle centered no problem. 
I have one and love it, just wish it would brew as fast as my electric at home. Also your not supposed to use it to keep the coffee warm after it's brewed. I have turned the flame as low as I can get it and it keeps it warm without any problems or I just pour any left over into a thermos to keep it hot until I'm ready for a second cup.
Didn't know older trailers had wooden cutting boards. Thought that was just a cool mod. I was making a tool holder to hang on the rails the table stores on in the front pass thru and had some left over 3/8 plywood. IU cut it 24" long and the width of the plastice cutting board and doubled the counter, make that BAR space.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Don't forget the fire dangers with the Coleman. User error or not it still can be a hazard.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

bill_pfaff said:


> I'm with happycamper. I also see a new one in the works.
> 
> Where did you get the plastic to make the new board? I've been looking but can't find anything that long. I thought that if I could find something I could cut it down to size.
> 
> ...


My DH made it out of some extra materials where he works.
The piece he found was a little large so he had someone in the shop
cut it to size. (We measured the original one)

He says you may be able to order some from your 'local' hardware store.

It is a hard nylon plastic 1/2" thick referred to as â€˜HDPEâ€™ or â€˜UHMWâ€™(more expensive) 
I have no idea what that meansâ€¦ This is what my DH has told me.

I hope this helps. You could always tell your dealer you need a new
cutting board because yours keeps warping when it gets wet???

MaeJae

P.S. I don't think I will start a business of making them...
I have plenty to do without starting a new project... Sorry


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

campmg said:


> Don't forget the fire dangers with the Coleman. User error or not it still can be a hazard.


When used as directed, on a Coleman type campstove, the way the coffee maker in question was designed to be used, there is no more danger then if you were cooked some bacon and eggs in a frying pan, some please, elaborate on the fire danger too. Perhaps there is something I missed the reports when I searched the Consumer Product Safety Commission web site.

Tim


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Don't forget the fire dangers with the Coleman. User error or not it still can be a hazard.


When used as directed, on a Coleman type campstove, the way the coffee maker in question was designed to be used, there is no more danger then if you were cooked some bacon and eggs in a frying pan, some please, elaborate on the fire danger too. Perhaps there is something I missed the reports when I searched the Consumer Product Safety Commission web site.

Tim
[/quote]

All I'm doing is reminding people to take caution when using these on the indoor stove top. The stove is very close to the wall housing the fridge in many of the Outback models. The flames and heat disbursed from this coffee maker burned the wall and set of the smoke alarm. It is now restricted to the outdoor camp stove exclusively. I would also use caution when cooking bacon and eggs so close to that wall as well.

I appreciate your efforts in seaching the Consumer Product Safety Commissiion web site for us all. Even though it's not listed, I feel it still warrants mentioning to my friends here on Outbackers. I know with your background you would appreciate reducing any possible fire and safety hazards we may encounter.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

campmg said:


> Don't forget the fire dangers with the Coleman. User error or not it still can be a hazard.


When used as directed, on a Coleman type campstove, the way the coffee maker in question was designed to be used, there is no more danger then if you were cooked some bacon and eggs in a frying pan, some please, elaborate on the fire danger too. Perhaps there is something I missed the reports when I searched the Consumer Product Safety Commission web site.

Tim
[/quote]

All I'm doing is reminding people to take caution when using these on the indoor stove top. The stove is very close to the wall housing the fridge in many of the Outback models. The flames and heat disbursed from this coffee maker burned the wall and set of the smoke alarm. It is now restricted to the outdoor camp stove exclusively. I would also use caution when cooking bacon and eggs so close to that wall as well.

I appreciate your efforts in seaching the Consumer Product Safety Commissiion web site for us all. Even though it's not listed, I feel it still warrants mentioning to my friends here on Outbackers. I know with your background you would appreciate reducing any possible fire and safety hazards we may encounter.
[/quote]

On re-reading my post, I realize that it may have come off wrong. I'm sorry if it was worded somewhat aggresively. All I meant to say was that this product shouldn't get a bad name due to the dangers of using it outside of the manufacturers intented scope. The problem, and cause of your mishap would be Keystones ill placement of a wall, without proper heat protection, if a pan or this coffee maker cause the wall paper to burn.

As a fire service professional, I see lots of fires caused by items that, when used as the manufacturer directs, are plenty safe, but when used outside of those parameters, become incindiary. Space heaters and candles top the list. I didn't check the CPSC to make you look bad, but for my education as firefighter. Again, if my last post was off, I do apologize.

Tim


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I thought everyone knew...if you want good coffee while camping you need one of these:


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> On re-reading my post, I realize that it may have come off wrong. I'm sorry if it was worded somewhat aggresively. All I meant to say was that this product shouldn't get a bad name due to the dangers of using it outside of the manufacturers intented scope. The problem, and cause of your mishap would be Keystones ill placement of a wall, without proper heat protection, if a pan or this coffee maker cause the wall paper to burn.
> 
> As a fire service professional, I see lots of fires caused by items that, when used as the manufacturer directs, are plenty safe, but when used outside of those parameters, become incindiary. Space heaters and candles top the list. I didn't check the CPSC to make you look bad, but for my education as firefighter. Again, if my last post was off, I do apologize.
> 
> Tim


Thanks Tim. I appreciate the note. Apology not necessary.

As a fire professional, I understand you looking into dangers more closely than most others would and I appreciate what you all do on a daily basis. It's impossible to educate people against all possible dangers and these forums are a great source to distribute such information. Keep up the good work and helpful posts.

Mitch


----------

